# stick length



## CiNcO dOsE (Nov 23, 2003)

ok,  i know that close range styles such as serrada escrima use shorter sticks (18" ?!). and others have standardized the length between 24" - 29." then plus the longer weapons such as a staff.

but is there like a suggested length for specific built or size!?  for training purpose?!  some way to measure the suggested length for an individual?!  is it like katana measurements, where the blade and handle's length depend on the person's size.

of course when youre out in the world in an altercation, you wouldnt be out there trying to measure any wepaon you could find before you use it.  so just for training purposes only.

:asian:


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 23, 2003)

Generally:

longer sticks for longer range, shorter sticks for shorter range.

Proportional measurements are common in several FMA's.  Two examples:

1.  From armpit to crease of wrist
2.  From armpit to tips of fingers

One caveat:  for long range stickwork, stick that is proportionally shorter because of its user's shorter stature put's him/her at a disadvantage; you want a stick that's at least as long as the opponent, IMHO.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 23, 2003)

Uh,  that would be _as long as the opponent's stick_.

(The dangers of typing with a toddler hanging on your neck...)

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Tapps (Nov 25, 2003)

> 1. From armpit to crease of wrist



Good rule of thumb.

I also have a friend who practices with really long sticks (35-37in)
His theory is if he can control that in close he can control anything.

I guess it's a comfort thing. I like to practice with a variety of size. You never know what will be available.

I personally go 24-27 in as my comfort zone


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2003)

:rofl: 

Comeone guys...that was way too easy...


----------



## Tapps (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *:rofl:
> 
> Comeone guys...that was way too easy... *



I don't go for the easy ones.

I do everything the hard way !

trust me.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *I don't go for the easy ones.
> 
> I do everything the hard way !
> ...



Don't worry....I know.....my butt still hurts from my last trip to buffalo! lol  :rofl:


----------



## Tapps (Nov 26, 2003)

ICE ! 

He fell on the ICE !


----------

